# Angel Eyes



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Paddington has slight eye stain that I want to get rid of before his next show. I have a product called Angel tears that I got from Ebay, but I am wondering is it as good as Angel Eyes and can you get it here in Australia. 
Thanks


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I have found that most "tear stain removers" don't work - and I have never seen Angel Eyes avaliable in a store in Sydney. I think there is one place that sells Angel Eyes in Australia Online - maybe try googling Angel Eyes (and tick pages from Australia Only). 

When I asked my breeder about tear stains she said that regular washing with warm water and application of cornstarch (to keep face dry) is what to do - she said some showers use bleach but that is dangerous! 

Maybe you could ask Paddington's breeder what she/he uses?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That product is ILLEGAL in Australia - it is a low grade antibiotic , we are not allowed to purchase antibiotics without prescription in this country  The only product you will find here is Eye Envy . Sarah


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Talk to your vet. There may be an uderlying problem. 

Your vet might prescribe 7-days of antibiotics, if needed.

I am NOT a fan of "on going" use of Angel Eyes.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

you can not buy angel eyes in the uk or ireland ..my sister in law sent me over a huge bottle i put it on food ,my dog will not tuch the stuff ,, imake a paste with water corn flour and boric acid ..when dry brush off ,its just as good,i think to many anti biotics are bad for dogs....jo


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

I have never used Angel's Eyes, but my friend says it works! Good luck!

Also, through experience I know that a judge that isn't new to the breed won't care about the tear stains.


----------



## Zoe1996 (Aug 28, 2008)

QUOTE (honeybun @ Sep 18 2008, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636988


> Paddington has slight eye stain that I want to get rid of before his next show. I have a product called Angel tears that I got from Ebay, but I am wondering is it as good as Angel Eyes and can you get it here in Australia.
> Thanks[/B]


Hi,

I used Eye Envy in the past on my poodle and in less than a week, all stains were gone. I got the product on line and I would recommend it highly!

Cherie


----------



## Angels' Eyes Queensland (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi there

I know your post was a while ago; but I just wanted to let you know that you can buy Angels' Eyes here in Australia now. Go to my website: www.angelseyesqld.com.au.

Best wishes, Stef


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 18 2008, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637215


> Talk to your vet. There may be an uderlying problem.
> 
> Your vet might prescribe 7-days of antibiotics, if needed.
> 
> I am NOT a fan of "on going" use of Angel Eyes.[/B]


I'm with Deb on this one.

Oh nevermind, this thread is OLD. lol


----------

